# Need Help With 97' Nissan Pickup Steering Wheel Rattling



## Sleepy 420 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi again nissan fans, I've also got a slight problem with my steering wheel where my airbag is. when i turn it rattles loudly, sometimes even makes my horn honk so i had to unplug it via the fuse. i'm pretty sure it's something different than the wheel balance. i'd appreciate any info on how to solve this problem, i think i might need to remove the steering wheel cover [over the airbag] and tighten something up...thanks in advance nissan fans, here's a pic:


----------



## Sleepy 420 (Sep 10, 2005)

by the way i think i accidentally posted this in the classic datsun page, i think it would go in the nissan truck page but i'm not sure, mods do what you will, thanks -sleepy


----------

